# True hardships, A day in the life of my pup



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Hello HVF, its been a while since I've been on the forum. The move is done and we're happy here in UT. Haven't been hunting in a few months, bit Kauzy doesn't seem to mind. We're having a blast playing in the mountains everyday.

My pup leads a pretty hard life. Here's some evidence of his recent hardships










He's making me point out the fish again. 










Again?










Must we play by the lake?










I hate frolicking up and down the trail










No climbing harness for me?










Give it to me










I hate these pictures they make me take










Nap time on my 6 foot pillow? If I must.










Just kidding, I'm the happiest pup on the planet.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Great pics bro and Not sure what you would be hunting anywhere?

Its closed 

as the opener for anything is Sept to Nov 

many even later

but a few Clams? ;D

any Beaches? ;D


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Down south we hunt hogs and other nuisance species year round


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Post them up we love da' Pigs as well and with that dog you hunt pigs?


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Looks like you're having fun...why haven't we been invited?!


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Living the life!!! I can see how he suffers...


----------

